# Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen



## hecki (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

habe Flüge bei Ryanair nach Irland gebucht, inkl. einmal Sportgepäck. Besagtes kann laut Homepage Ryanair eine Angel sein. Von Maßen, max. Gewicht etc. ist nicht die Rede. Ich möchte einige Ruten in eine Sporttasche packen, was übersteht, einpacken. Wird also ca. 1,50 m lang und so 10 kg schwer. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob das geht? Oder darf man wirklich nur eine Rute mitnehmen als Sportgepäck?

Danke  im Voraus


----------



## Baddy89 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Frag doch bei deinem Reisebüro nach...oder geht das nicht ?


----------



## atibandi (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

hallo,
ruf bei denen an und laß es dir schriftlich geben das da so klappt!!!
aber bitte bitte nimm deine ruten nicht in einer tasche mit sondern in einem dafür vorgesehenen ruten koffer oder ähnlichem weil du sonst in irland auf einmal eine 6 fach geteilte rute hast statt einer mit 3 teilen vorher!!!
wo willst du denn hin?
war nämlich auch schon in irland 
lg matti


----------



## hecki (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Flüge habe ich selbst gebucht, nicht über Reisebüro.

Ryanair hat nur eine sauteure Servicenummer, möchte ich lieber vermeiden, und Erfahrungen von anderen sind mir eh lieber als Info.

Es geht nach Bundoran, siehe separaten thread.

Gruß


----------



## marca (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Das mit dem Rutenrohr ist überhaupt kein Problem!
Man kann das übers Internet anmelden und die Gebühr wird dann von der Kreditkarte abgebucht.
Unsere Erfahrung(11 mal Irland) ist aber,einfach mit dem Rohr zum Flughafen,aufgeben,bezahlen(bar) und ab dafür.
Du musst allerdings eine Erklärung unterschreiben,dass Du keine Ansprüche an die Fluglinie für irgend etwas stellst.
In Irland sehen die das natürlich ganz anders!!
Wenn Du sagst,das sind Angelruten,wirst Du freundlich gebeten Dein Ruenrohr zu einem Extraschalter zu bringen und aus!
Keine Extragebühr oder Ähnliches.
Als Rutenrohr haben wir ein 250er Abwasser-Rohr aus Kunststoff
ca. 160 cm lang.Ca.15 kg schwer!
Waren immer 10 Ruten drin.
Also Größe und auch Gewicht spielten nie eine Rolle.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben.
Ansonsten nochmal genauestens die Homepage von Ryanair studieren.
Da steht eigentlich alles drin.
Anrufen bei denen ist halt schweineteuer.


----------



## allrounderab (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

hallo hecki
hatte auch so ein problem,als es letzten sommer nach polen ging.wollte meine angeln mitnehmen,hab angerufen und kein problem sagten die.war aber eine andere fluglinie.
frankfurt hahn angekommen ging es dann los.
das ist sportgepäck und das muss extra bezahlt werden.
hat mir vorher aber keiner erzählt.ende vom lied war, dass ich alles am flughafen gelassen habe,weil ich nicht für ein paar sachen 30 euro bezahlen wollte.hätte ich es vorher gewusst, hätte ich mehr mitgenommen und bezahlt.
um die servicenummer zu umgehen ruf doch direkt am flughafen an,aber lass dir wie oben schon erwähnt es schriftlich geben.
manchmal weiss nämlich der eine nicht, was der andere in dem s..haufen gesagt hat


----------



## marca (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Kleinlich scheint mir wohl der richtige Ausdruck zu sein!
23 Euro für 10 Ruten plus großem Unterfangkescher im Rutenrohr ist ja wohl doch eher ein Schnäppchen im Vergleich zu anderen Airlines.
Insbesondere,wenn man bedenkt,dass wir nie mehr als 60 Euro für die Flüge pro Mann bezahlt haben.Hin-und Rückflug inklusive allem wohlgemerkt.
Ansonsten sollte man sich einfach die HP-Reisefragen-Gepäck
durchlesen.
Da steht doch alles haargenau beschrieben!


----------



## allrounderab (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

@martin
wenn ich es vorher gewusst hätte,hätte ich mehr mitgenommen und bezahlt.
war kein reiner angelurlaub,sondern urlaub mit kumpels.wir hatten nur überlegt mal fischen zu gehen.
aber für 2 angeln,kescher und bisschen kleinzeug bezahl ich keine 30 euro.


----------



## allrounderab (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

ja ist egal.streiten wir nicht.war eher ein sauf und partyurlaub.konnten aber dort mit jemandem mitgehen,war auch in ordnung.wo gehst du in oberfranken so fischen,ist ja nicht so weit von mir?wie ist es am main?kennst du den kahler see?warst du mal dort?ergebnisse?


----------



## Breamhunter (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Wir sind letztes Jahr von Lübeck nach Shannon und zurück mit Ryanair für 55 Euronen geflogen#6. Da haben uns die 50 Euros für 2 Rutenrohre auch nicht mehr gejuckt:q. Woanders bezahlt man 350 Euro für den Flug plus pro Kg Übergepäck extra. |kopfkrat

Petri Heil und jetzt bitte keine Störung mehr wegen Fußball.|wavey:


----------



## hecki (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

So, Fußball rum. Gute Sache.

Vielen Dank für die Tips so far, der mit dem Abwasser-Rohr gefällt mir recht gut, da müßten dann ja auch noch Rollen und Kleinkram reinpassen. Dann hatte ich noch die Idee, ein Skifutteral zu entweden, ist aber zu eng und halt nicht formstabil.

Gruß


----------



## allrounderab (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

komme aus der nähe von fulda in hessen.danke für die antworten.


----------



## Richi05 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Hallo Jungs, 

aufpassen Ruten sind nicht versichert, 

mir leztes Jahr passiert - hin alles ok - Rückweg Ruten def. - bin gleich an Rayn Air Stand - mit zebrochenen Ruten - ich hätte ja dafür unterschrieben - (Schein auf Ruten und Abschnitt) näturlich nicht gelesen. 

Petri 

Richi


----------



## klinki (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Auch wen´s den Thread schon lange gibt, würde ich auch gerne meinen Senf dazu schreiben |supergri

Mein Plan ist eine Rutentasche (1,60m, nicht knickfest) und da drinne dann 1-2 150er Rohre(knickfest) in denen die Ruten verstaut werden. Deklariert und aufgegeben als Sportgepäck.
Wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe, dann darf das Ganze die 15 Kilo nicht überschreiten.
Eigentlich müsste ich doch mit der Idee auf der sicheren Seite sein, oder?

Ihr werdet´s übrigens nicht glauben: Selbst die 1,89€/Min teure Hotline (3,5 Minuten in der Warteschleife!!!!) konnte mir darauf keine konkrete Antwort geben. #q

Das wird mit Sicherheit meine letzte Tour mit Ryanair gewesen sein!


----------



## noworkteam (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Ich will auch mit ryanair fliegen, das sportgepäck extra kostet, ist bei den ticketpreisen ok,..,ich finde aber nix über das Gewicht vom Sportgepäck...

Ich werde meine Rutetasche, auch 1,60 Meter, vollpacken und gut is....

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> 30 euro hin oder her, finde ich vertretbar ....
> 
> was mir aber mächtig angst macht, lautet :
> 
> ...


 
Wenn die Ruten zerlegt sind macht es vor ort sowieso nicht mehr so viel spass mit dem angeln...

AGB´s der Ryanair:
Ryanair übernimmt keine Verantwortung für unzureichend verpackte, verderbliche, beschädigte oder zerbrechliche Gepäckstücke oder für geringfügige Schäden an der Außenseite des Gepäcks (z. B. Kratzer, Flecken, Schmutz, Dellen), die aufgrund von normaler Abnutzung entstanden sind.

verstehe ich so das wenn die ruten ausreichend verpackt sind (Rohr etc) sehr wohl eine Verantwortung von Ryanair besteht...

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Agb der Ryanair zu Deiner Frage:

_Zerstörung, Verlust oder Beschädigung von Reisegepäck_
_Die Fluggesellschaft haftet für Zerstörung, Verlust oder Beschädigung von Gepäck mit einer Summe von bis zu 1.000 SZR (ungefähr 765 £/1.130 €). Bei aufgegebenem Reisegepäck besteht eine verschuldensunabhängige Haftung, sofern nicht das Reisegepäck bereits vorher schadhaft war. Bei nicht aufgegebenem Reisegepäck haftet das Luftfahrtunternehmen nur für schuldhaftes Verhalten._
_Höhere Haftungsgrenze für Reisegepäck_
_Eine höhere Haftungsgrenze gilt, wenn der Fluggast spätestens bei der Abfertigung eine besondere Erklärung abgibt und einen Zuschlag in Höhe von 68 £/100 € entrichtet._

Sprich wenn Dein Gepäck futsch ist, gibt es bis zu 1130€. Bei Airberlin gibt es 1200€

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Breamhunter (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*



klinki schrieb:


> Mein Plan ist eine Rutentasche (1,60m, nicht knickfest) und da drinne dann 1-2 150er Rohre(knickfest) in denen die Ruten verstaut werden. Deklariert und aufgegeben als Sportgepäck.
> Wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe, dann darf das Ganze die 15 Kilo nicht überschreiten.
> Eigentlich müsste ich doch mit der Idee auf der sicheren Seite sein, oder?



Müßte klappen. 
Bei unserer letzten Irland-Tour haben wir drei 120er HT-Rohre in ein überdimensionales Rutenfutteral gepackt. Waren insgesamt 10 Ruten. So brauchten wir nur einmal Sperrgut bezahlen. Glaube so um und bei 30,- Euros.


----------



## marca (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Unser Rutenrohr hat am Flughafen 40 Euro gekostet.
Online kostet es 30 Euro.
In Irland haben wir nix bezahlen müssen!
Es war völlig egal,wie groß oder schwer das Rohr war!
Allerdings muss man einen Extrazettel unterschreiben,dass wenn das Rutenrohr weg ist oder beschädigt ist,man selbst dafür verantwortlich ist.
Das hat also nichts mit dem "normalen" Gepäck zu tun und ist somit nicht versichert!


----------



## klinki (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Ja, 30€, in der Tat. Pro Flug. Wenn man also seine Ausrüstung wieder mit nach Hause nehmen will, sind´s schon 60€. Online so gebucht.

Anyway - für den Preis kann man auf der Insel kein Equipment kaufen/leihen.


----------



## marca (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Aber,wie gesagt, in Irland bekommen wir das Rutenrohr immer für ümmesonst eingecheckt!!
Also hier am Flughafen für 40 Euro aufgegeben und somit 20 Euro gespart.
Wie das in anderen "Ryanair-Ländern" gehandhabt wird,weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## klinki (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

So, nu binsch wieder in good old Germany. Hat soweit alles funktioniert wie geplant. Und in der Tat: Auf der irischen Seite war alles viel unproblematischer. Dort hatte die Tasche dann auch mehr als die zugelassenen 15 Kilo. Die haben aber nix gesagt :m

Die Abmessungen der Rutentasche (>1,7m darin 2 Abwasserrohre mir Ruten bestückt) waren kein Problem. Was zählt ist Gewicht und nicht Größe - wie im wahren Leben :q

Ein einheimischer Taxifahrer gab mir den Tipp das nächste Mal einen Platz mehr zu buchen und die Tasche dann neben mir auf den Sitz zu buchsieren. Ob das aber so durchgeht #d


----------



## Pioneer (22. August 2008)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

Letzte Erfahrung mit Flughafen Hannover. August 2008. Urlaub in Bulgarien. Ruten als Sperrgepäck abgegeben (Gesamtlänge ca. 1,7 m in einem Rohr aus Karton). Hacken und Rollen etc. in Handgepäck. 
Wurde von einem Beamten an der Schläuse zurückgeschickt. Hacken (das waren ein Paar dabei größeren dabei) sind Sportgerät!!!! so sagte der Beamter... Ich hatte Glück, CheckIn Schalter ist noch offen gewesen und ich könnte noch meine Handtasche als Sondergepäck abgeben. .... So ist die Geschichte... Will bei dem Grenzschutz am Flughafen Hannover mich beschweren... und die Situtation klären ob es ein Übergriff gewesen ist....


----------



## Breamhunter (22. August 2008)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*



Pioneer schrieb:


> Ich hatte Glück, CheckIn Schalter ist noch offen gewesen und ich könnte noch meine Handtasche als Sondergepäck abgeben.



Das Problem hatte ich auch mit Rollen im Handgepäck. Konnte ich aber Gott sei Dank noch kostenlos beim "normalen" Gepäck mit aufgeben. Es ging wohl um die Angelschnur auf den Rollen.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*

ich wollte nur sagen, dass seit diesem jahr(hab ich gelesen) angler nicht mehr bei flügen zu sportlern gehören(in der EU) und deswegen kein recht auf sportgepäck haben


----------



## Breamhunter (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> ich wollte nur sagen, dass seit diesem jahr(hab ich gelesen) angler nicht mehr bei flügen zu sportlern gehören(in der EU) und deswegen kein recht auf sportgepäck haben



Dann erzähl ich den Herrschaften, daß es sich um Golfschläger handelt |supergri


----------



## antonio (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gerät bei Ryanair mitnehmen*



Pioneer schrieb:


> Letzte Erfahrung mit Flughafen Hannover. August 2008. Urlaub in Bulgarien. Ruten als Sperrgepäck abgegeben (Gesamtlänge ca. 1,7 m in einem Rohr aus Karton). Hacken und Rollen etc. in Handgepäck.
> Wurde von einem Beamten an der Schläuse zurückgeschickt. Hacken (das waren ein Paar dabei größeren dabei) sind Sportgerät!!!! so sagte der Beamter... Ich hatte Glück, CheckIn Schalter ist noch offen gewesen und ich könnte noch meine Handtasche als Sondergepäck abgeben. .... So ist die Geschichte... Will bei dem Grenzschutz am Flughafen Hannover mich beschweren... und die Situtation klären ob es ein Übergriff gewesen ist....



solche sachen wie rollen mit schnur pilker(auch ohne haken) haken usw. gehen schon lange beim handgepäck nicht mehr durch.
also nix mit irgendwelchem übergriff.

antonio


----------

